# have a look at this little boy



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

this little boy is 5 yrs old and akc registered. 4lbs and could have been finished but things came up and he wasnt and now its too late. he is a doll. what do you all think. and please no rude comments. thanks


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

Clearly, I am not an expert. That said, I think he is adorable - he has a really friendly expression.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwwww thanks. im not looking for expert opinions though. just opinions. lol


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

He's adorable. I'm confused on why it's too late to finish him?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

He is beautiful. What do you mean not finished?


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

he was close to being championed but now he is older and missing a couple teeth.


----------



## Scarlet (May 23, 2008)

He is adorable! I love his expression. BTW I am from Kentucky too!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

where are you located in ky


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

JazmynsMama said:


> He's cute. Who's been rude? That is not cool.
> Are you thinking about getting him? I wasn't too clear on what you were asking...excuse my ignorance please.


no problem. lol
i have had a few run ins with people who think they should shove there opinions down your through and if you dont agree with there opinions they call you names. not pretty and not very adult. 
but anyways yes im getting him tomorrow. just wanted to see what everyone thought of him. lol


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

he is perfect


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

His beautiful! i love him!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

I thinks he's very a handsome boy! Were you thinking of him as a stud?


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Awww. He came close to being a champion- that's pretty cool in itself. <3
He's a handsome boy.


----------



## Scarlet (May 23, 2008)

Lexington, you?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

He is gorgeous...I love his long white fur.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I think he's gorgeous and you're lucky for finding him. And shame on people for being rude.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

thank you all so much. and yes he will be a stud here and first and foremost a loved pet. 
oh and scarlet i am in louisville.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Mel, he is tooo cute!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

he is adorable... i love his color and coat! simply gorgeous


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Awww, Melony - you are so lucky!! You already have a house full of beauties and now you're adding this adorable little boy?!?! He looks terrific to me!


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

I looooooove his colour and I think he is very very handsome. Lucky you for finding him.Hip hip hoorah.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I think he's adorable  He looks soft and squishy and snuggly and cuddly <3 hehe


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

what is is name going to be ?


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

well i just got some sad news. the breeders hubby was upset when he found out she was going to let him go. so they are going to keep him. im very sad. but things happen.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

awww man....well I guess that goes to show he is loved where he is at. Sorry you don't get him but like you said things happen, and they always happen for a reason.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awww, that's too bad  But I guess something else is meant to be ^_^


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah i hope so. lol
thanks guys


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Awwww, sorry Mel. But I'm sure you'll find another one, you always do, lol.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Ooo' sorry to hear! I just wonder who the next little one is....:daisy:...that's looking for you!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwwwwwwww thanks guys.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

I think he is just great. He has a great face and i love his coat. He'll probably give you really gorgeous chi baby's.


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

I am very sorry you did not get him. Good luck in your new search


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

I think he is perfect , get him ! If you love the little guy get him !


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awwww i was going to say hes handsome
awww you will definally get another gorgeous baby


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awww he is beautiful, I was so excited then I read on, I am so sorry you are not getting him. Now you can look for another though, and know that he has a good home.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

\sorry to hear  but i bet this is happening because there is another chi out there 4 you


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

i love white chis but i never see them in the long coat version very often


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Aw that is such bad luck, he was a stunner too. 

Do they penalise for missing teeth in the US? I think far too much emphasis is put onto mouths - to me, confirmation and movement is far more important.

I am sure you will find one soon.


----------

